# Which Is The Best Religion ?



## rachpal (Jun 15, 2004)

What do you think is the best Religion around ?


----------



## Admin (Jun 15, 2004)

*Of all religions, the best religion is to invoke the Name of God and maintain pure conduct. Of all religious rituals, the most sublime ritual is to erase the filth of the mind in the company of humble. Of all efforts, the best effort is to plant the Name of God in your heart, forever. Of all speech, the best speech is to hear God's praise and speak it with your tongue. Of all places, the most sublime place, O Nanak, is that heart in which the Name of God abides.

SGGS page 266. *


----------



## Amarpal (Jun 16, 2004)

Khalsa Jee (Ideal Singh) has quoted very well from Sri Guru Granth Sahib. 

Religions are only path to divinity, they are not the end by them selves. 

If individuals start their journey from Chennai, Mumbai or Kolkata towards Delhi each will take a different route, though the destination for all of them is same -Delhi. Similarly our journey to divinity starts from where spiritually we are. As one progress towards divinity, the individual finds in essence, I repeat, in essence, all religions are the same. They have to be the same, specially when the religions are originated by individuals who had realised God. It is so for the simple reason because God is one, all the originators have experienced the same 'Almighty' and so, naturaly, they are going to say similar things about their experience. As you become divine duality disappears, there only one 'Onkaar'. In that sense all religions are good. What makes them different is the way they are designed by their originators, they way they are practiced by their followers and the type of social dynamics the tenets of the religions give.

Sikh religion is one of the latest religion, which is more in tune with the modern times. Our Guru Sahibs have taken a comprehensive view of life, the society and the need of the individual to progress towards divinity. This they have enshirined in the basic tents on Sikh reigion (i) Naam Japo (ii) Kirt Karo and (iii) Vand Shako. Seva, high intellect and knowledge, truthfulness, hard honest work and humility are the the virtues in Sikh Society. 

The definition quoted by Khalsa Jee (Ideal Singh)  in his posting is comprehensive and reflect the understanding of our Guru Sahibs. I agree with it not just because our Guru Sahibs has said, but because I am convinced about what they said is perfect.

With Love and Respect for all

Amarpal


----------



## FireStorm (Jun 17, 2004)

*The SuperHighway*

There are many roads to God. Some are winding, some full of pits, some broken by their followers and then not repaired, some unmetalled etc. etc.

Whil sikhi is the Superhighway among all these roads. It is a Superhighway that needs no repair, cause it is an Atal path dedicated to Atal Akal Waheguru given by the Gurus. 

All Aboard and zooooooom to Waheguru. 

Akal Sahai 

FireStorm


----------



## I. Brian (Jun 18, 2004)

Which is the best religion? Whichever suits your worldview best.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jun 18, 2004)

indeed...


----------



## cyberman (Mar 8, 2009)

*The One True God*
*1 minute message - by Imam Shabir Ally

*
 Most people realise that there is only one true God. Throughout history, this one true God has appointed many good men to tell others about Him so that humans everywhere may turn away from false gods and worship Him alone. Abraham, Moses, and Jesus (peace be upon them) all spoke about this one God and worshipped Him alone.
 In the Gospel According to Matthew, 26:39 (King James Version) we are told that Jesus "fell on his face, and prayed" to God. And in the Gospel According to John, 17:3, Jesus declares that the one he prayed to is the only true God.

This very God speaks to us in these last days in His final Scripture which He will safeguard from corruption. God announces in His book good news to all those who believe in Him and do right. He says: Surely those who say, 'Our Lord is Allah,' and afterward are upright, the angels descend upon them, saying: Fear not nor grieve, but hear good tidings of the Paradise which you are promised. We are your protecting friends in the life of the world and in the Hereafter.

"There you will have (all) that your souls desire, and there you will have (all) for which you pray. A gift of welcome from the Forgiving, the Merciful."
[Al-Qur'an 41:30-32]

Those who believe and do good works and believe in that which is revealed unto Muhammad - and it is the truth from your Lord - He rids them of their ill-deeds and improves their condition. That is because those who disbelieve follow falsehood and because those who believe follow the truth from their Lord. [Al-Qur'an 47:2]

Accept this invitation, therefore, and enjoy a life of peace and satisfaction on earth, then everlasting life in God's Paradise. The true scripture promises all this to those who choose no other god except the one true God who was worshipped by Abraham, Moses, Jesus, and Muhammad (peace be upon them). The truth has now come to you from your Lord! Won't you accept it?
*
Proselytizing is forbidden in the forum. I am glad that you have been greeted with verses from Gurbani. However this is a mod warning. No proselytizing. I have removed your attachment. Thank you. aad0002*


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 8, 2009)

cyberman said:


> *The One True God*
> *1 minute message - by Imam Shabir Ally
> 
> *
> ...



Page 397

ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
आसा महला ५ ॥ 
Āsā mėhlā 5. 
Aasaa, Fifth Mehl: 

ਸਾਈ  ਅਲਖੁ  ਅਪਾਰੁ  ਭੋਰੀ  ਮਨਿ  ਵਸੈ  ॥ 
साई अलखु अपारु भोरी मनि वसै ॥ 
Sā▫ī alakẖ apār bẖorī man vasai. 
If the Invisible and Infinite Lord dwells within my mind, even for a moment, 

ਦੂਖੁ  ਦਰਦੁ  ਰੋਗੁ  ਮਾਇ  ਮੈਡਾ  ਹਭੁ  ਨਸੈ  ॥੧॥ 
दूखु दरदु रोगु माइ मैडा हभु नसै ॥१॥ 
Ḏūkẖ ḏaraḏ rog mā▫e maidā habẖ nasai. ||1|| 
then all my pains, troubles, and diseases vanish. ||1|| 

ਹਉ  ਵੰਞਾ  ਕੁਰਬਾਣੁ  ਸਾਈ  ਆਪਣੇ  ॥ 
हउ वंञा कुरबाणु साई आपणे ॥ 
Ha▫o vañā kurbāṇ sā▫ī āpṇe. 
I am a sacrifice to my Lord Master. 

ਹੋਵੈ  ਅਨਦੁ  ਘਣਾ  ਮਨਿ  ਤਨਿ  ਜਾਪਣੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
होवै अनदु घणा मनि तनि जापणे ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Hovai anaḏ gẖaṇā man ṯan jāpṇe. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Meditating on Him, a great joy wells up within my mind and body. ||1||Pause|| 

ਬਿੰਦਕ  ਗਾਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ  ਸੁਣੀ  ਸਚੇ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਧਣੀ  ॥ 
बिंदक गाल्हि सुणी सचे तिसु धणी ॥ 
Binḏak gālėh suṇī sacẖe ṯis ḏẖaṇī. 
I have heard only a little bit of news about the True Lord Master. 

ਸੂਖੀ  ਹੂੰ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇ  ਮਾਇ  ਨ  ਕੀਮ  ਗਣੀ  ॥੨॥ 
सूखी हूं सुखु पाइ माइ न कीम गणी ॥२॥ 
Sūkẖī hūŉ sukẖ pā▫e mā▫e na kīm gaṇī. ||2|| 
I have obtained the peace of all peace, O my mother; I cannot estimate its worth. ||2|| 

ਨੈਣ  ਪਸੰਦੋ  ਸੋਇ  ਪੇਖਿ  ਮੁਸਤਾਕ  ਭਈ  ॥ 
नैण पसंदो सोइ पेखि मुसताक भई ॥ 
Naiṇ pasanḏo so▫e pekẖ musṯāk bẖa▫ī. 
He is so beautiful to my eyes; beholding Him, I have been bewitched. 

ਮੈ  ਨਿਰਗੁਣਿ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਮਾਇ  ਆਪਿ  ਲੜਿ  ਲਾਇ  ਲਈ  ॥੩॥ 
मै निरगुणि मेरी माइ आपि लड़ि लाइ लई ॥३॥ 
Mai nirguṇ merī mā▫e āp laṛ lā▫e la▫ī. ||3|| 
I am worthless, O my mother; He Himself has attached me to the hem of His robe. ||3|| 

ਬੇਦ  ਕਤੇਬ  ਸੰਸਾਰ  ਹਭਾ  ਹੂੰ  ਬਾਹਰਾ  ॥ 
बेद कतेब संसार हभा हूं बाहरा ॥ 
Beḏ kaṯeb sansār habẖā hūŉ bāhrā. 
*He is beyond the world of the Vedas, the Koran and the Bible.* 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਾ  ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੁ  ਦਿਸੈ  ਜਾਹਰਾ  ॥੪॥੩॥੧੦੫॥ 
नानक का पातिसाहु दिसै जाहरा ॥४॥३॥१०५॥ 
Nānak kā pāṯisāhu ḏisai jāhrā. ||4||3||105|| 
The Supreme King of Nanak is immanent and manifest. ||4||3||105||


----------

